# Humanities & Anthropology > Anthropology & Ethnography > Guess the Ethnicity >  Guess ethnicity

## Johane Derite

I dont know why but this is what I imagine WHG phenotype to look like:

----------


## Angela

> I dont know why but this is what I imagine WHG phenotype to look like:


With darker hair and darker skin, I'd buy that. 

We do have a carving of a Paleolithic European so not WHG, but European hunter-gatherer.

----------


## alexfritz

this is the phys-anthro of villabruna [vercellotti et al 2008] closest to modern north-africans (body) and almost ident to bichon (cranio/facial) indicating a common LUP-alpine group'_suggest genetic affinity among the late hunter and gatheres from the alpine region_' called it in 2008(>fu et al)_;_ 
http://www.isita-org.com/jass/Conten...Vercelotti.pdf

----------


## Jovialis

I dated a girl that kinda-sort of looked like this, but was much prettier and softer-looking, but generally had the same facial structure/shape of skull. Her lips and nose were thinner, and her eyes were rounder. Her father was from Baden-Baden, Germany, and her mother was Scottish, and was half-German (idk from where), and old-stock _American_.

----------


## I1a3_Young

Central Russian

----------


## don_joe

Finnish.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## MOESAN

IMO your are all right (for the most) and wrong (for the least):
the WHG (and for the most: EHG) were a mixed pop based on 2 big models, very different one from another apart their greater robustness compared to us (low value) and to neolithic near-easterners (a bit more valuable for a difference): 'cromagnoid' and 'capelloid-brünnoid' roughly said- both filae crossed one together - as every crossing, their descendants were variable at individual level, sometimes with dominant traits exagerated, but some regional new means of combined characters appeared here and there (not a lot of genetic innovations but local differences of distributions of features inherited of the two big phylae; the only very perceptive input of selection I see (at my amateur level) concerning phenotypes of these old pops is in the stature of body;
IMO a very good and well balanced example of the crossing is Obercassel man...

always IMO this woman shows rather more proximity with the 'brünnoid' most typical features, and the kit of traits she has inherited evocates clearly more N-E Europe (say N-Eurasia) than S-W Europe of today but it would be a mistake to think these kinds of features were not present even in S-W Europe at Paleo-Mesolithic times; so these individuals still appears in Finlands, N-Russia, Baltic lands, Germany, N- and W- Slavs, the Netherlands, Scandinavia, evn Hungary, less in Britain- this kind of type is the basis of my 'brutal Borreby', when parrtly brachycephalized
my bets about features inverifiable on skeletons: 'Cro-M': thin lips - 'Cap-Brün' : rather thick lips -
eyes: for 'cro-ma', sure of nothing - for this phylum: typical eyelids! commonly confused with 'east-asian' eyelids, but it's not true for me: what makes the most of 'east-asian' eye typical is the internal "mongoloid" eye-bride (I forgot the correct name in english!)hiding the gland;but this woman's eyelids are not 'mongoloid' by themselves, they are an old inheritage which could have covered East Eurasia and N-E Asia already before the 30000 BC... and are found at individual level among some Bretons, Portugueses, even Sardinians without recent crossings with Asians; so these kinds of eyelids are shared by "europoid" and "mongoloïd" pops, not all of them in every camp, the "mongoloïd" having often the famous internal eye-bride as a supplementary gift but not so often thes external ascending eyelids. 
I don't like bets about ethnicity on ONE individual face phenotype (very hazardous) but here I would guess 1° Finland/Baltic/Danish-Icelandic 2° others, as said above...
all the way not a statistically dominant type nowadays, nowhere.
&: Villabruna? not the individual of Italy, I think; very different; others members of the group? Possible (Loschbour is a very impressive model)

----------


## Zanatis

I'd guess her as Northern German, but damn she looks like the light version of 2 South Albanian friends of mine. I always wondered where they got that jaw, eyes, cheeks and lips from. They're both dark-brown wavy haired male, hazel eyes, and barely have any facial hair. 

Her type (but dark haired and dark eyed) is actually present among South Albanians mostly so Moesan could be right when mentioning Sardinians for instance. Very interesting.

----------


## avarex

Finno-Ugric. A more pigmented phenotype is common in Albanians with Turkic Admixture.

----------


## Teegurr

I would say Finnish. She looks a little Asiatic, but has blue eyes, fair skin, and blonde hair.

----------


## Ben1234

German/Finnish with a splash of distant asian/siberian

----------


## MobyD

> German/Finnish with a splash of distant asian/siberian


His Asiatic eyes point to his Finnish heritage

----------


## MOESAN

addenda:
diverse answers here but with some common links:
resumed: rather the most "archaic" features of today N-E Europe with some 'east-asian' input: the very broadly settled eyes are very often a sign of 'proto-uralic' pops, whatever the founding admixture which produced the pop where this trait is found with high enough frequency there.

----------


## KingKhalasi

looks super finnish or nordic, nigga damn

----------

